# How high is ur pile?



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Ran across a mention on other BB (u know I'm soliciting club members) about wives resenting model purchases. Got me 2 thinking about all my "must have" purchases that aren't built yet. 

My smiling self places the newest "must have" on top of the ceiling high pile of other "must haves" that aren't built...yet. 

I know I'm not the only one doing it on a regular basis. Why do we do this?? 

And if anybody can help me figure out how to post a pic of my pile ...plez do so. (sheer dumb luck I got that WF ofoto album to show )


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Well, to the top of that PL E in the center of the stash there, I'd say about 5 1/2 feet tall by 6 plus feet wide. There's still more to the left you can't see in this shot. The pile's changed a bit (for the larger, of course!) but it's essentially the same.
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/ModelRoom.jpg

As for why we do it... for me it's a matter of income vs. availability (of said income & the kit). If I have the money now, I'll buy it, for I may not have the cash later or the kit may not be available (or easily findable) later.

Now if you want to see something really impressive, check out John P's stash!!!  
That dude is insulating his attic with all the extra kit's he has!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

No wonder I can't find a DS9 Runabout, John bought em all!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

JohnP,

If you croak before you finish all of those, can you will some to me?


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

When reading the thread title, thought for a moment this was another one in need of locking down . . . :tongue: 

Hiya AV.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Hey Ron, long time no see (at least 4 me) :wave: 

Looks like John is thus far KING OF THE PILES. Goodness me, the sheer decadence...the waste...the...oh wait.. was that a model I've been looking for ??!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That can't be John's pile! He must of took pictures at a hobby store. 
What are you waiting for? Build,build...!

For me I have models scattered over 3 rooms ,and the attic.
For me, I buy when I see them, so as to not miss them. I don't know how many I wanted, but lost getting. I always said to my self, next time. Wrong choice!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

John, you ought to be ashamed of yourself! There are modelers in Africa with NOTHING to build. Now go down to your basement and finish your models!

BTW, I still only see two PL refits :tongue:

Oh, and AV, after John posted his pics, really my stash is a mere pittance.

José


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i have a good sized closet full plus some in the bottom of a display case . 
probably @ 200 kits . haven't inventoried in a while plus i sold off a bunch of my dupes last year . 
hb


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

For me, I buy to have for a later date... I used to kick myself when I didn't buy something and I later find out it's impossible to get and is very expensive... The way I have it, it's like I have my own personal Hobby shop that I can go into and every kit in there I want! Someone on these boards said they only buy as they build but part of the hobby fun is collecting boxes full of resin and vinyl and styrene... Some are investments, some are for trades, some are just for customizing but all are mine and I love just looking through the boxes, like I just bought them.

here is a pic of a year ago, the pile has gone much bigger since:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/98551412/230134483QsenrC

http://community.webshots.com/photo/98551412/230135010gdYKiS

Collections completed or almost completed are:
Dark Horse Universal Monsters - complete
Randy Bowen pieces: Almost complete
Polar Lights: Almost Complete
Screamin: Almost complete
Dark Horse model kits: Need One more

Travis


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey *JohnP*!

You have enough to open your own model shop!  

Any of them for sale? :tongue:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

John, you're my new hero.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

El Gato said:


> John, you ought to be ashamed of yourself! There are modelers in Africa with NOTHING to build. Now go down to your basement and finish your models!
> 
> BTW, I still only see two PL refits :tongue:
> 
> ...


 I'm building! I'm building!!

There are two refits in the attic, one in the basement on the ready pile (see my second picture - the big blue thing at top right in the back), and one stored under the shelves that my wife's dollhouses are on (where I also keep some unbuilt 1/32 airplanes, my second C-57D, and the Tamiya CVN-65).


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

Holy Cow, I thought my mere 40-50 models was bad, my god that is a stash John, explained why some of us cant find those models, lol. Well now I dont feel so bad about my pile, lol.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*I have 80-100*

...however my closet space is limited 

As to why we do it, http://www.ajc.com/news/content/metro/atlanta/0205/08cats.html

"130 dead cats found in home"

Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Holy cow!

I don't feel so bad about my pile either, about 20. John could make good money on ebay with all those trek models. No wonder I couldn't find any Enterprise A's. The last one I got last year I had to pay over $125!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I have only about 300 myself....give or take, at last full count it was 260 odd and I have added a few since.
My quess is my son will be inheriting quite a few.


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

Rank amateurs...  960 and growing. There's days when I walk into the hobby room and bask in the collection. Then there's days when I walk in and think "My God what have I done!" I love the look on peoples faces when they see the collection for the first time.  :lol:


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

My wife is not very concerned about what I get or how much there is. The one thing she says alot is that I should try to finish one before another gets started. Another thing: "Why are there so many #43 cars- they all look the same to me?" I then have to explain the various different years, car makes and different sponsors as the problem(must build them all LOL). AS far as a number I am afraid to count, but it is several hundred in various locations over two houses(in-laws).


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

U *gotta* post us some pics Prisoner. The pile winner gets 500 free posts, ya know. Heck even I'm trying to conquer posting a pic here of my puny pile. Hoping to take honorable mention for artistic arrangement.  

I do relate to the "walk in and bask" mode - even if I only have 92. I _should_ be ashamed of that greed in 3 yrs. time. I *like* my workroom especially with that pile of models around me. I also relate 2 the guy who takes one down now and then and looks at the parts and probably scans the instuction sheet again. Then puts it back onto the pile. Maybe that's a part of the creative process?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

"How big is your pile?"

Hmmm, let's see, I have a Rotwieler, a Yellow Lab, and my daughter's Terrier was just down for a week, so......?? 

Dabbler the digger


You KNEW someone just had to go here, didn't you !!??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Otto69 said:


> http://www.ajc.com/news/content/metro/atlanta/0205/08cats.html
> 
> "130 dead cats found in home"





> She said the cats, some of which are pure-bred, were all "really friendly, social and very loving."


 The dead ones were a little standoffish, though.... :freak:

I knew a girl who collected LIVE cats many years ago. But she only got up to 17 (in a 6-room apartment) (She didn't get her deposit back).


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

John P said:


> The dead ones were a little standoffish, though.... :freak:


No, the dead ones are the friendliest: they don't bite, scratch, make messes nor do they freak out when you approach them. They do put off a smell after a while, though :freak:

Why do people do this, I mean really. Collect cats like they're plants or something... a cat is _not _ a "maintenance-free" animal. They require love, attention, exercise and a lot of patience. They're semi-domesticated and kind of freaks about hygiene. If you're not ready to take care of one of these, *don't take hundreds of them!*

José


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

El Gato said:


> No, the dead ones are the friendliest: they don't bite, scratch, make messes nor do they freak out when you approach them. They do put off a smell after a while, though :freak:


And you think _live_ cats don't come to you when you call them--try gettin' a _dead_ one to get up off of it's arse. :drunk:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

El Gato said:


> No, the dead ones are the friendliest: they don't bite, scratch, make messes nor do they freak out when you approach them. They do put off a smell after a while, though :freak:
> 
> Why do people do this, I mean really. Collect cats like they're plants or something... a cat is _not _ a "maintenance-free" animal. They require love, attention, exercise and a lot of patience. They're semi-domesticated and kind of freaks about hygiene. If you're not ready to take care of one of these, *don't take hundreds of them!*
> 
> José


If you see "Animal Cops" on the Animal Channel, a lot of those people ("collectors") THINK they're doing a good thing by 'protecting' the animals and it gets out of hand gradually, and they can't cope. But they don't KNOW they can't cope. And they don't "see" the problems building up. It is like a disease in a way
(Alright, don't count the models on OUR shelves, but you don't have to FEED models. And they seldom stink)

Dabbler
( who has NEVER had more than three dogs at a time )


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> Dabbler
> ( who has NEVER had more than three dogs at a time )



"If your front porch collapses and kills more than three dogs, you might be a *******..."  
- Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

OK AV I'll see if I can take and post some pictures this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

How do I put this gently...?

JohnP's collection alone is more than likely bigger than all the hobby shops in my town combined (ain't that sad?)...all the Hobby Lobby has here is a long aisle (25-40 ft. long perhaps) with models on both sides, another hobby shop doesn't have much for models (I think I can count on one hand how many spaceship/starship models they have, and none of them are from Star Trek), and don't get me started on how pitiful the 2 WalMarts are here...


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

EvilWays said:


> JohnP's collection alone is more than likely bigger than all the hobby shops in my town combined ..


I had a "movie vision" pop into my head. Zombies clammering clawing chewing at John's windows and doors moaning.....models models. He throws open glue tubes down from the 2nd floor. Satisfied, they go away....4 now.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

The pile?

Hmmm...... well, my last list (updated from last year and doesn't take into account what I haven't listed at my place since last fall) should put the total around 500. I don't have the space to display any more than a small fraction (of the even smaller fraction that could be called done) and more than I could do in my life time.

And I have the time to attend to the needs of 2 cats! One of which is staring right at me right now as I type this! Meow!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

KUROK said:


> "If your front porch collapses and kills more than three dogs, you might be a *******..."
> - Jeff Foxworthy



So I'm one dog short of being a ******* ? Dang !! :tongue: 
Do hushpuppies count ? 

In a serious note, not to labor ( labour for our Canadian friends ) the point, but do y'all have these valuable stashes listed on your Homeowners' or Renter's insurance ?? It would be a real tragedy to have an incident and lose all that value ( Read: money $ ).

Dabbler, Y'all


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, im pushing em in with a cold spoon, but space is always a problem. I have a large built in cupboard full. I have the camera this weekend so may be able to post a pic(f i remember how) 
John P you make me feel much better. When do you open for sales?

Ps also thought of a "guess wots on my bench" the thread. Wot y'all think?
GS


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would guess that getting any significant collectors value out of old kits would require that you had them photo documented, *and*, appraised.


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

*My Pile*

Ok as requested here are some pics of my unbuilt pile. Instead of cluttering up this thread with all the pics I posted them here: 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/5753/cat/500/ppuser/2385/sortby/f/way/asc

960 unbuilt models collected over 6 years. :roll:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Otto69 said:


> I would guess that getting any significant collectors value out of old kits would require that you had them photo documented, *and*, appraised.


It doesn't have to be "collectible" value.
OR, do what I'm doing ( as long as I remember too ). You have to at least _prove_ you had them.
I keep a list of buys from the "bay" and retail, with date, price, etc. So long as the list doesn't burn up with the models I've collected! You/I also get _printout_ reciepts from on-line purchases, retail sales, and even the "Bay". That's better than losing ALL your value.
Dabbler


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

My wife keeps telling me "it's quality not quantity that matters"...I just can't imagine what she's talking about though...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Prisoner - way to go!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think my stash is somewhere north of 1000 kits by now, mostly aircraft, also some cars, probably a couple hundred figure kits..Some sci fi stuff too (mostly Polar Lights kits accumulated as samples while working there)

I'm not getting much built but still keep finding kits I just gotta have!

No pictures available right now.......I ought to take time to post something on my web page one of these days....

Probably need to seek some psychological help for this condition. 

"Hi my name is Dave and I'm a modelhollic!"

Dave


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I think the truth is that we modelers have some serious compulsive obsessive issues .I don't have as many kits as the rest of you .The only reason being that my late wife kept me in check with my buying habit ,but even then I would sneak one in and hide it only to bring it out later and say I had it for a long time .Now that she is gone I buy about 3 kits a month one month I bought 10 ! Three of which where the PL Refit . I find my self buying a lot of doubles ,you know the just in case kits .Just in case I screw this one up or just in case the other one is missing parts and the ever popular I may never find this kit again .I know I may never get around to building all the kits that I have now but I still keep buying them ! Right now I am on my way to becoming the proud owner of a PL Jupiter 2 model now if I could just find a C57D for a reasonable price ! :freak:


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Good Lord almighty Prisoner and Mr. Dave. 

I just returned from "coffee" with a friend who said 'Perfection is a subtle form of greed, and once truely found...necessitates a return for need." Hmm. Substitute 'modeling' for perfection and maybe that describes some of us - myself included. lol


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steven Coffey said:


> I think the truth is that we modelers have some serious compulsive obsessive issues.


Who? US?? Nahhh...


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

John P - Right back atcha big guy!

AV and Steven - I've refered to it by many names, sickness, disease, greed, hoarding, obsessive you name it - but I enjoy it none the less. In fact having this many models adds another dimension to modeling. It's like a giant 3D jigsaw puzzle trying to fit all of these different shapes and sizes of boxes in a way that maximizes my space utilization. _Man I need help... :freak: _

So far it seems that Dave is the big kahuna of piles. :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Even though I AM continuously building something, I find myself spending an evening taking kits off the shelf, opening them, dry fitting parts, looking them over, then putting them back on the shelf, thinking "Yeah, it'll be nice to build that one some day."


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Didn't know if I should post this here or over on the "Recent DVD Gits" thread, but somone, said he has 1,500 DVD's!! that's probably around 125 days of non stop watching! What will he do when the next format comes out? I don't know what's worse, that we all seem to have issues or that I'm as jealous as hell! :hat:


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

John P said:


> Even though I AM continuously building something, I find myself spending an evening taking kits off the shelf, opening them, dry fitting parts, looking them over, then putting them back on the shelf, thinking "Yeah, it'll be nice to build that one some day."



Its one of my fave activities when not building. My mates and 
I call it "Sprue Fondling" :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Daikaiju1 said:


> "Sprue Fondling" :tongue:











Perfect!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Its one of my fave activities when not building. My mates and
> I call it "Sprue Fondling" :tongue:


That's funny, frightening & oddly arousing all at the same time... :drunk:


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

:roll: I wonder if there is a model movie he prefers for that activity. Poor John, first his famous pile, and now....ur a good sport Big Dog!! 

And if I can't get my little pile pic to post tomm. then I'm gonna need some assistance from one of ya'll. I've been busy designing a club tattoo.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

My wife looked at John P's photo and gasped.

I just drooled.

One of these days, if I ever get my kits into one area I'll send a photo. 

My biggest problem is that many of them are in the basement. Though I've got a dehumidifier going down there 24/7, I don't want to put my original Aurora stuff down there.

Jeff


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

A big thanks to Big Dog John I can post my humble pile. :thumbsup: By the way I'm looking to get rid of that Riddler - its vinyl - wanna make a trade anyone?

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/100_0382.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/100_0385.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/100_0388.jpg


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

Step One: We admitted we were powerless over models-that our lives had become unmanageable.

Step Two: Came to believe that a Power greater than ourselves could return us to sanity.

Step Three: Made a decision to turn our models and our lives over to the care of God as we understood Him.

Hey, I quit smoking, I quit drinking, I quit taking drugs -- I'll be damned if I give up my models. No one can make me quit fondling my sprue!

We suffer from a form of over-incorprative obsessive-compulsive disorder in which we attempt to gain control over our environment and free-floating anxiety by accumulating those things that provide anxiety relief. In addition, the strong need to create perfect models (and for most of us, we will never meet our own unrealistically high standards) is a compulsion brought on by our desire to correct what we feel are personal failures from our past. But, (and here's the rub) the fear of failure to attain perfection, drives us to buy multiple models (just in case) in the hopes that we can repeat our previous experiences and somehow "do it right this time." But, again, the fear of failure and perception that we are not prepared (for life, adulthood, responsibility) causes us to procratinate -- living in a pleasant fantasy of "how the model will turn out" and obsessing on the model's future perfect state. Much as we obsess on our own live's future perfect state.

Either that, or it's just a hell of a lot of fun!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I've sold alot of my "must haves" in order to buy new "must haves"!
the biggest part of my collection is Polar Lights figure kits. I have about 
a dozen resin kits. I've built up and sold off the rest.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good lord, nosirrag, that's so insightfully accurate it's scarey.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: I think I'd agree completely...................
If I just knew what the H--- he said ??  

Dabbler


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I promised a couple pics of my stash.
Go to http://home.earthlink.net/~dmetzner3, and wait for the page to load.
John P, you and I are in need of some counseling!

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Geez, Dave, I thought I was lookin at my own cellar in some of those shots!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep I know what you mean, I've looked at your pics and picked out some of the same kits that are in my photos.

Dave


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Gosh, it's gonna be hard to pick who gets the 500 free posts, and I noticed Mr. Dave and John P. that ya'll could use free posts like u need another model kit. lol So, uh let's let Prisoner with his under 100 take the wee prize. What ya say guys? 


At least Nosirrag didn't use the word 'anal' in that most accurate description for _some_ of you modelers, not me, no not me at all. :lol:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think I have less than 20 unstarted kits in the stash. Sprue fondling is something I know well...it's what I do when I open one of my Tamiya car kits, get scared, look at it for a bit, then close the box again...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Okay, all this talk of stashes prompted me to take a new pic of the pile.
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/ModelRoom3.jpg

A few new additions- A Spider-Man from PL, a C-130, my SSM kits (Action & Detroyat), Refit, & the vintage R2-D2. Oh, & the boxes to the left have larger spare parts, like starship hulls & such.

A decent, wife head-shaking stash if I do say so.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i just reorganized my kit closet the other night . my stash is still around 200 kits . it seems to be pretty stable at that # because i do some trading and selling . 
hb


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

AV - What's this under 100 stuff? It's 970 now thanks to Hobby Lobby's latest sale. Better watch it that nice little slice of humble pile could turn into a mountain of models before you know it.  

Dave - Nice stash ya' got goin' on there. :thumbsup:

Nosirrag - It does provide anxiety relief from everyday stress and it is a hell of a lot of fun too. 

It's so nice to know that I'm not the only nut out there with this many boxes of plastic sittin' 'round! :roll:


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Prisoner - talking _post_ totals - u got 60 what? Now if you don't want the extra free no cost to you 500 posts prize..... lol


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

Um... No no wait I'll take 'em!  Actually I believe I had more at one point in time but something happenned to the board awhile back and everybodys post count was drastically reduced. Also the fact that I mostly lurk might have something to do with it too.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Hey Prince I noticed on the right a pic of C3PO AND R2 on a table.Would that happen to be a record album?I know I've got that one here somewhere in my record stash.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You people must all have an illness and be in dire need of psychiatric help.
I'd make an appoinment for you, but right now I don't have the time. I have to go check my bids on the "auction' for some models I think I may just absolutely have to have !!! :freak: 

I'll meet you at the analyst's office ! :wave: 

Dabbler


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Think we can get a "group" rate Dabbler?


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

_Were all OK..._ It's the rest of the world that's screwed up.


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

_Hey... wait a minute..._ Where's my 500 free posts?! AV? AV? Bueller?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

almostvirgin said:


> Think we can get a "group" rate Dabbler?


 :thumbsup: I'm for that !!!!

Oh, wait, I thought that said "GROPE" rate !?
Well it was a choice between models or new glasses, so......  

Dabbler


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

If this were a movie it would be one where a bunch of serial killers go to a regular 'group' with a psychiatrist...who they eventually end up converting to their point of view .


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got back from Hobbyland.......
the new Revell 1:48 F/A 18-E and an Accurate Minnatures Vindicator "followed me home"
I manged to squeeze them onto my shelves.

Both kits are quite nice, I opened the boxes and fondled all the sprues for a while before sticking them on the shelves in the model room!  

Dave


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Good Lord people! Those are serious stashes!

José


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> Just got back from Hobbyland.......
> the new Revell 1:48 F/A 18-E and an Accurate Minnatures Vindicator "followed me home"
> I manged to squeeze them onto my shelves.
> 
> ...


As for the aforementioned disease, I believe Dave is a 'carrier' !!

Dabbler


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

El Gato said:


> Good Lord people! Those are serious stashes!


Awwwww.... you're just saying that to be nice!


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

the Dabbler said:


> Oh, wait, I thought that said "GROPE" rate !? Dabbler


 How about a big group hug instead.

Prince, what are you gonna do when that little princess of yours starts raiding Dad's pile?! not that u would miss any right away lol


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

almostvirgin said:


> Prince, what are you gonna do when that little princess of yours starts raiding Dad's pile?!


Whadda ya mean "when"?? She already has!!

It all started four years ago when she was having her first dose of styrene & resin:
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/SM1stWonderfest.JPG

Here's her first official build up... a present from my stash.  
http://planetmyhill.com/Samanthaland/Pix/1stModel/SamAndModel.jpg

And here she is very intent on getting that 53 just right...
http://planetmyhill.com/Samanthaland/Pix/1stModel/stickers.jpg

Ahhhhh.... it must be in the blood!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave, I ran out and grabbed that F-18E too. It's SO much better than Italeri's POS attempt.

Wish it had a folded wing option, though.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Prince that Love Bug pic is so dang cute it should be in some model magazine!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

John, 
The F-18 E kit is nice, especially when you consider the price. 
I'll guess that Hasegawa's kit will be a little nicer at about three times the price.
I'm going to guess that the Hasegawa kit will have separate flaps and may be easier to do with folded wings. 
I'm also sure it will not be cheap!

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And yet, I'll probably buy _it _too. And have a nice little bonfire with the Italeri one.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

almostvirgin said:


> Prince that Love Bug pic is so dang cute it should be in some model magazine!!!


True, true !! And the look of concentration is priceless. :thumbsup: That pic HAS to go/be somewhere besides this BB.

 Sigh... wish my princess still looked that cute........but at 40... and with the tattoos...........she just kinda lost something  

Dabbler


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

:lol: :lol: Dads...ya gotta love 'em.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

almostvirgin said:


> :lol: :lol: Dads...ya gotta love 'em.


Yeah ! Dads are partial to their 'little girls'.
But there's nobody I'd rather have with a bottle in their hand backing me up in a barfight than MY princess !! Of course she does take after the EX'S side of the family, and even her three older brothers are wary of her !! That's my little girl !! Not into models tho' !!  

Dabbler

Although after I'm gone she'll be the first on the "auction site" hocking my stash.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

John,
I've been trying to find a spot on my shelves for the Hasegawa F/A 18 E/F as well.
Also thinking that I need a Tamiya F-16 Thunderbirds kit. 

Dave


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> John,
> I've been trying to find a spot on my shelves for the Hasegawa F/A 18 E/F as well.
> Also thinking that I need a Tamiya F-16 Thunderbirds kit.
> 
> Dave


So Dave, when do you begin construction on the annex to the house ?? :lol: 

Dabbler


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Okay, all this talk of stashes prompted me to take a new pic of the pile.
> http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/ModelRoom3.jpg
> 
> A few new additions- A Spider-Man from PL, a C-130, my SSM kits (Action & Detroyat), Refit, & the vintage R2-D2. Oh, & the boxes to the left have larger spare parts, like starship hulls & such.
> ...


And Jeanne says "I" have too many unbuilt kits........


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

My kids are about to the age of moving out on their own - that's two bedrooms I can start filling with kits before too long 

Dave


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> My kids are about to the age of moving out on their own - that's two bedrooms I can start filling with kits before too long
> 
> Dave


 reminds you of the Bill Cosby comment when the kids left: " What's that strange sound?"................" Peace and quiet"
Dabbler


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

almostvirgin said:


> Prince that Love Bug pic is so dang cute it should be in some model magazine!!!


Yea, I love it! The concentration is just palatable! And that's the way she is with any project. I bought her a little wooden car from Wal-Mart ($.88, what the heck!) & when we were painting it, she was just the same way... very determined to get it just right! :thumbsup: 



the Dabbler said:


> True, true !! And the look of concentration is priceless. That pic HAS to go/be somewhere besides this BB.


Well, I used it in a printout for when she entered it in WonderFest, because I knew that no one would ever believe that a four year old would have put it together! So, many people saw it there. A couple folks recognized her in the dealer room! :lol: 

I dunno... think I should send it in to a mag? That one & the "beauty shot" of her Herbie? She did get a Silver for it....



Nighteagle2001 said:


> And Jeanne says "I" have too many unbuilt kits....


You do, Chief! And you need to help your other half out of her mental anxiety by bringing over all your kits to me when you come over Friday!  
Hey, have you showed her John P's stash? That usually quiets Wendy down!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Awwwww.... you're just saying that to be nice!


 No, no, it's your guys' personality too :lol:

That is one precious picture of your daughter. Dabbler's right. You should submit it to a magazine.

José


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Thanks, El Gato! She is my little Uber Cute!


----------

